
US dropped ball on Navy railgun development–now China is picking it up - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/photos-show-china-preparing-to-test-naval-railgun/
======
eesmith
Oh no, we've got a railgun gap!

~~~
simonblack
At least it's not a mine-shaft gap!

